# Old pal



## TED MEYER (Jan 22, 2011)

I knew aceup, my gs was near the end last november. I wrote a song and these are the words. I miss the walkin, i miss the playin, do you know what i'm sayin? My shepherd has grown tired and old. Fourteen years now, thats a long time and i have to keep that in my mind, for the end is near and the ground is hard and cold. I dug the hole. But i didn't call the vet. Not yet. Not yet. It's just a dog , i,m sure some say. They have that right and it's o.k. But he's been my pal all this while. I'll get another, somehow someway. They just help me day by day. To help me through and to just smile. And so it goes. Goodbye old friend all good things come to an end......................


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh crap Ted, you're making me cry!


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

Me too...


----------



## TED MEYER (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry, i seem to be able to write sad things.


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

This is amazing.. It hits home!


----------

